

Free Online Classes Are Little Help in Job Hunt - carlosgg
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/66500-free-online-classes-are-little-help-in-job-hunt

======
carlosgg
But at the end:

"...That doesn’t mean edX and Coursera are not game-changing initiatives that
may someday change the face of higher education, says Rob Rutenbar, head of
the computer science department at the University of Illinois at Urbana-
Champaign. Far from it.

“The idea of being able to take videos of classes, to put them out in the
cloud, to let millions download them, to use sophisticated technology to grade
them—that genie is out of the bottle,” Rutenbar says. “We don’t know where
it’s going to go, but it’s not going to go away...”

